# Cyber Monday and seasonal Deals start now!



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Drop by the TAI Hot Deals forum for a number of seasonal specials! 

Look for the model year closeout on Dana with a whopping 25% off all remaining Dana inventory until 2013 models arrive. Click the link to find this incentive.

We also have a limited *Cyber Monday* special on the famous *Swan Diva 6.2 floorstanding loudspeaker*. This is the second-gen version of what is probably the most successful speaker in Internet-direct, the Swan Diva 6.1. Retail on a pair of bentwood 6.2s is $1499, TAI's direct everyday price is $1319, and while this special allotment lasts, *you can pick up a set for only $1088.*

We know you've heard it before, but you should act soon to snap up these deals. 

*All Dana models 25% off.*

*The spectacular Swan Diva 6.2 for $1088/pr.*

Cyber Monday is on now. Don't miss out.


----------

